# Wood Lathe Duplicator



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't post all of my CNC Router projects on the forum however this one is a little different so I decided to post it. I have a good friend and fellow woodworker who recently gifted me a chiming pendulum clock he builds (pic attached). He has orders for several more and was complaining about turning all of the spindles to the correct profile. I decided to help him by building a lathe duplicator I saw in Shop Notes several years ago, Vol. 22 Issue 132. I cut the tool holders and lathe base from 3/4" Baltic Birch plywood and the spindle template from 1/4" hardboard. I bought the cutting tools with replaceable carbide cutters from Amazon.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, Bob. Got any photos or (widescreen) videos of it in action?

David


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

difalkner said:


> Very nice, Bob. Got any photos or (widescreen) videos of it in action?
> 
> David


I've given it to my friend but haven't heard back from him. Hopefully he will send me some photos.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

like it, hope to see it work


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bob that is a great shop project. 

I have thought about making a duplicator system for my lathe a few times and saved several different ideas but I'm glad now that I never found time to make one. This will be the one I make, I'm sure your friend will enjoy the one you made for him.

Very well done.

Love that clock too.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Ditto on the clock. Love making clocks as well.

Have to start designing my next one. I have an old second hand mechanical clock mechanism that is in need of a new clock body. 

But, thank you for the pictures and inspiration. I had not realized how simple it was to make one of these duplicators. It is on my to do list now.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't understand what i am looking at, and can't seem to see how that tooling jig has anything to do with that clock.
not smoking the same weed as you guys.
Herb


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I don't understand what i am looking at, and can't seem to see how that tooling jig has anything to do with that clock.
> not smoking the same weed as you guys.
> Herb


There are 4 spindels, 2 on each side of the clock. The duplicator is to help my friend make at least 40 more spindles, each identical.

After starting my build based on Shop Notes I found this video on YouTube. If you go to 7 minute point in the video you will see the advantage in using the duplicator.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MoHawk said:


> There are 4 spindels, 2 on each side of the clock. The duplicator is to help my friend make at least 40 more spindles, each identical.
> 
> After starting my build based on Shop Notes I found this video on YouTube. If you go to 7 minute point in the video you will see the advantage in using the duplicator.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jitgPZZIqu4


Thanks Bob, That is very very interesting, I had to examine the picture again to see the spindles. What a unique jig that is, for sure,
Herb


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

This is similar to the spindle duplicator accessory for the ShopSmith!


----------

